# a micro camper for those hard to get places



## sea hunt 202

Just a fun build to pass time


----------



## sea hunt 202

*micro camper build*

Just doing this in my spare time


----------



## BullyARed

Very nice!!!


----------



## RLwhaler

Awesome skills there Sea Hunt ! :cheers:


----------



## Hooked

Nice!!! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## sea hunt 202

*micro camper update*

After the box was built I covered it in fiberglass resin,sanded off the high points to leave a large orange peel. The little texture is to help hide scratches and imperfections, as well as the bright white paint. The total weight will be about 600 to 700 pounds.


----------



## Fishtexx

Very, very nice! I may try one, as soon as I am caught up on the honey do's.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Nice ! I would flip axle to get a little more ground clearance

Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513
www.yellowskeeter.com


----------



## sea hunt 202

*micro camper*

I do plan on building another one at a later date with a larger axle and hubs to match my truck so I can use the spare off my truck if needed. On that one I will flip the axle, and give it that extra cool factor. Too much height and it wont pass under the garage door and would have to go to storage.


----------



## sea hunt 202

*Micro camper*

Put a little fold away table on both side's in the galley I added a full extension drawer with a little top to make a bit more counter space, added a full length shelf above the ac. I added a 18" magnetic strip to hold cooking knives spoons,big forks.


----------



## basicfish

Very Nice!


----------



## Mike.Bellamy

Very nice, I'd like to try that one day.


----------



## sea hunt 202

My friends this is an easy build and if you are interested I ll be glad to help you, once this one is gone I am doing another just a different style. I like building stuff to keep me busy, oh by the way I will be needing a trailer soon, boat trailer, harbour freight trailer ect. just a 4x8 or a 5x8 so keep your eyes open


----------



## ACC

Nice.


----------



## RockportRobert

That's really cool!


----------



## sea hunt 202

Just a quick video of the teardrop camper


----------



## sea hunt 202

*Camper number 2 started*

A guy saw it in my driveway walked up and made me an offer so it is gone now, I have placed an order for a new trailer from Northern tool. Started ordering parts, buying wood and have a good head start on teardrop camper number 2


----------



## sea hunt 202

tinted windows, LED lights, 6k btu ac, light weight and easy to move, and the foot print is less than a jeep. Heck yeah. If you want to watch the build the look on you tube for m langford with 21 subscribers. The channel is older I left it sit for years and now it is active, show you haw to start a fire with old ashes and 



 cotton ball and other prepper stuff.


----------



## sea hunt 202

The white one is gone someone wanted it bad so I started another one


----------



## EvansMarine

Way Cool!!!!


----------



## RAYSOR

Great job


----------



## Muddskipper

What an awesome opportunity to improve on version one.

Curious what you learned from the first one, that will change on build 2?


----------

